# New here from Austria



## Loona (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello everybody,
my name is linda, i'm 28 and i'm from vienna/austria (therefor please forgive my english ;-))
i have 3 cats and one dog - but unfortunately one of the cats ist just in my foster-care. she'll probably move out within the next couple of weeks  
I'm already writing in an austrian cat-forum, but i thought it would be fun to see, what cat-owners from other countries are "like" :wink: 

ok then, take care

linda


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello Linda! Welcome to the forum  
I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello Linda:  

Welcome to this Cat Forum... hope you enjoy your stay here. Look foward to seeing pics of your kitties!! :thumb


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Linda...and those of us who speak English as our first language mess it up pretty often too :lol: Nothing to worry about....


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely cats you've got there! :wink:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Linda, I'm Mike, the human in the house of Jellicle. Welcome to the forum. I saw the pictures that you posted, your gang is just adorable...and your english is fine


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Linda and welcome  I teach English as a second language, and I think your English is very good  Come visit us often and you can keep practicing!!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Linda and welcome to you, glad you found us.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Linda


----------



## Loona (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi all and thanks for the warm welcome! i really enjoy it here! and yes, i will practice my englisch ;-) well, since i have lived in the states for a year i have no problems speaking it, but writing is always a bit different, right?!  
ok then, take care

linda


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and Welcome, you have a beautiful fur gang


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome Linda.


----------

